# Wingfoot Bald Eagles!!!!!



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone,
Well I just finished my first ice season out at Wingfoot! It's been a great time on the ice meeting new and old friends alike, I want to thank everyone that helped me out to learn the ropes of ice fishing? The fishing today was non existant from last night! Way too many bad areas out there now, Not to mention the water and slush lol!!!!!! But between the Blimp flying around Sat. and the Bald Eagles today, Makes up for the fishing? I managed to get a picture of one of the 2 Eagles. I wish it would of been closer? Enjoy.

Tom


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

that is a nice pic.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

What an awesome picture Tom. Glad you had a good experience on the ice this year.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tom.....Thanks for the PM. Glad you got out and back, safe and sound....Cool pic. of the Eagles....Will talk to ya later......jON sR.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Now that's either an Eagle, or one pissed off looking seagull! lol. Great shot, and from a stinking cell phone camera, imagine if you'd had an expensive nikon with telephoto lense.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome!

-KSU


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

I love winter fishing just for the stuff you never see when it warms up and the hordes of hikers/fisherman come out. I remember wading the Brookville tailwaters trout fishing and not only was the bite good I saw two huge Balld Eagles and a gazillion turkeys. Man, don't ever let someone tell you they can't fly. Everytime we pushed further upstream the would fly across the stream 100 feet up into trees. Truly a beautiful site. Gotta love winter fishing!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great pic Tom. It was a good season out there!


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello all,
I went to Wingfoot today to check out the Eagles nest and the water! Ice is melting off, Some open water near shore! Seen a few guys fishing the shoreline, While I was watching the Eagles taking turns on the nest? Here's a few pictures from today.

Tom


----------

